# 2 3/4" Fiocchi Hulls need steel load



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

Hi all 
I have 200 new primed, clear fiochhi hulls. I am looking for a recipe with STEEL powder for ducks. I have an older BP manual and it does not list any recipes for that hull. I usually use a federal GM hull with 35 grains of STEEL with 437 grains of shot, usually #3 and #4. I'm just triyng to find a way to use these hulls.

Anyone had any experience with these hulls? Thanks!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I can't find one in my Reloading specialties handbook, vol VII No I.


----------

